# The New Adolf Busch & Busch Quartet Box (Warner)



## Green pasture

*New Adolf Busch & Busch Quartet Box (Warner)*










Warner continues to dig into the old EMI sound archives and now they are set to release the complete HMV recordings of the German violinist Adolf Busch and the Busch Quartet as a gesture to commemorate the 125th anniversary of Busch's birth. The box will include the Busch Quartet's legendary recordings of string quartets by Beethoven, Mozart (only K428), Schubert and Brahms, as well the Busch chamber players' classic recordings of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos and Orchestral Suites.

Release info and detailed track listing available so far only on HMV Japan. It takes time to translate the track listing from Japanese to English so I have to leave it.

Methodology and quality of remastering will be a major concern.

And one big issue with Warner...Busch and company recorded for HMV, NOT Warner, so it's really too far-fetched to use the term "the complete WARNER recordings".


----------



## BartokPizz

Wow, this box set is something. Wonder how the sound will be. I've just nearly finished collecting the Dutton remasters of the Beethoven quartets. Typical!


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's been six months. Has anyone heard this? I'm wondering how the remastering is.


----------

